

Google phone reboots while making a call - ilanco
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=37485

======
meaty
Slightly off topic, but can anyone recommend an android phone that the vendor
actually supports properly, isn't chock full of bugs, lasts an entire a day on
battery doesn't have some crappy UI on it (like touchwiz) and is built like a
Nokia 3310?

I've got a 5 year old Symbian Nokia that is on its last legs and I really
don't want to pick a lemon.

~~~
Zash
I doubt you'll find anything built like a 3310 outside of ruggedized phones
for construction workers that survive being run over with a bulldozer, and I
don't think those are cheap.

~~~
meaty
Something that doesn't die when I drop it once a day would be good enough
(even if it is a 3rd party case for something else).

------
TeMPOraL
Oh the things my Android phone didn't do when calling or receiving a call...
it rebooted, froze, missed calls because UI was unresponsive for 2 minutes and
you couldn't answer the call...

------
ma2xd
My iPhone has the same problem :(

------
thefreeman
I have a Galaxy Nexus and have never had this issue.

~~~
cpeterso
My Galaxy Nexus reboots during phone calls about 3 times per month. When it
happens, it will usually happen 2-3 times in a row, so it seems to be tickled
by something environmental like a network problem.

------
blahedo
Interesting that nearly all the affected phones seem to have been purchased
and used in either Germany or Italy---that may point to a problem with a
particular production run. (Also interesting, though unsurprising, that Google
has not weighed in on this month-old thread.)

~~~
itsgeneral
why is this unsurprising? (isn't Google usually pretty responsive?)

------
pg1
I had this same problem with my Galaxy Nexus. My sim card was really old and
after the change and 4.0.4 update now it works great.

